# My new baby



## zuma (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi guys. I got it washed AND pictures taken
Sorry about the "wet driveway pictures" ....no good excuses other than i have small kids and not enough time to go to a nice location for the pics
















We bought black since we got it with this combo seats and color....Amaretto ROCKS








Check out my Mothers Claybar SHINE



















_Modified by zuma at 7:51 PM 9-30-2007_


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

Looks great! Amaretto is the way to go...


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (GLI_Man)*

clean.. i love that brown interior http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

